# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  First Ever 3D Printed Kayak - 58 lbs of ABS

## ImaginationProgress

Awesome job by this guy.  It's printed in multple pieces and still looks awesome.

(I will Just add some details about this 3D Printed Kayak..  -- Brian (Admin) )

- World's First 3D Printed Kayak
- Sections Are Bolted Together and Sealed With Silcone
- Printed with a Custom Built 3D printer
- It was printed in 28 separate pieces
- It was printed entirely out of ABS filament
- Took 42 Days to Print
- 58 Pounds of ABS Plastic was used










More details at http://GrassRootsEngineering.com

----------


## Davo

Wow, nice.  :Smile:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

This is pretty incredible.  58 lbs of ABS filament would probably cost about $600-700 if purchased in Bulk.  Other than that it's just the time.  A Kayak like this could probably cost a couple grand.  Here is a look at the inside:

----------


## Maggie

Brian, very good estimate.  They actually gave an update:




> The Kayak measures 16ft 8in [5.08m] long and cost around $500 to make. It is made of ABS plastic, machine screws, brass threaded inserts and a little bit of silicone caulk. That’s it. And it floats. And I can Kayak around in it. In order to print such large, solid sections of Kayak, I had to modify my home-built, large scale 3D printer to print the parts inside a heated chamber so they would not warp or crack


As for it being worth printing, no it is not worth it right now, but within a few years who knows.  A typical kayak in this style can be purchased for about $400:
http://www.saferwholesale.com/10-ft-...Fenm7Aod6noAkA

----------


## irongamer

> Brian, very good estimate.  They actually gave an update:
> 
> As for it being worth printing, no it is not worth it right now, but within a few years who knows.  A typical kayak in this style can be purchased for about $400:
> http://www.saferwholesale.com/10-ft-...Fenm7Aod6noAkA


No, 16 foot kayaks are not $400, most boats in that range start at about $800 (the cheap end of the spectrum).  We just bought 3 boats after spending weeks looking at various models, renting, and testing at a free paddle event hosted by a local store.  Your link is for a 10 foot boat.  Look around the price goes up with length.

----------

